# Kingfisher



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Finally got the urge. 

A quick painting, trying to stick with the loose painting technique. He isn't perfect but it's nice to be drawing again!


----------



## zahira (May 26, 2016)

Great you are painting again


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Excellent. Do some more...:wink:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Very nice Susan.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you Terry! 

It's great to be back! :biggrin:


----------



## Stever (Jul 20, 2016)

Beautiful painting, love the details with the feathers.
Stever


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank you Stever!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Nailed it!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

You think so?...Thankyou! :vs-kiss:


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Well done, yes I agree, do more of these!


----------

